# can't identify my condition ( deja vu ? )



## jane1213 (Aug 10, 2012)

i don't really know what this condition is . i am considering seeing a therapist but till then i was wondering if you could help identify my condition.

This happens every other week or maybe several times a week, usually when i sleep too much .

It starts with a feeling like a deja vu . For a minute it feels like a dream , a dream i have already seen or a feeling i've already experienced. It does not make sense and most often i can't remember that feeling or vision. I feel really scared right way and i feel this pain in my stomach ( because i am afraid). 

When i experience this feeling i can feel my brain releasing some kind of chemical hormone? possibly adrenaline because it makes me afraid ?

more info: i got depression ,had a mental breakdown two months ago and was in a stressful situation all the time.

Thank you in advance !


----------



## MrJonzy (Sep 14, 2012)

Those are seizures. Are you on any medication (or stopping medication). I would get them one or two days after taking a xanax for anxiety. Mine included the deja-vu, muffled voices that I couldn't quite hear, and an acrid burning smell.

They stopped when I stopped taking xanax.

I never lost consciousness, but they were very scary.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know that those are seizures... There are certain sleep states in which one can balance between conscious and unconscious, though. If you are feeling scared in your dream, your body is going to react as if it's scared (as it would when you're awake). Deja vous is unexplained, but I've have bouts of "familiarity" in certain situations which I know I have never experienced before.

I second the med question - are you taking anything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jane1213 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you very much . No , i am not on any med.


----------

